# Quiz - Monday 4th October - Bidi Bondi



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Its quiz time again.

3 tables are booked, I can always cancel one.

After last weeks 2nd place, who is up for going again?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

may i ask whats this about? can you please give details to the new folks


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Its basically a general knowledge quiz held at the Bidi Bondi Pub on The Palm. 8.00pm

Team of up to 6 answer questions on General Knowledge / Music / Picture Round and News of the week.

Its good fun - 400 dhs prize for the winning team, 200dhs runners up and 100dhs for 3rd place.

Some of us arrive early and eat, other just turn up for the quiz and have a drink.

Its a good way to meet new people.

Hope that helps
your more than welcome to join in as we get newbies each week.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just moving it back up, I think everyone will confirm closer to the date.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Bidi bondi is the one out on the palm, right?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Right! You going Jynxy? I hope I can make it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We shall see if I wish to drag myself out of my lovely accomodations...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok. Check your phone. I just texted you


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mikey, do you think perhaps you should cancel one table since no one has confirmed yet? I'm sure the regulars will show up and fill the other 2 tables.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

When is this happening?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

For all the people who have been saying they want to do something, would think would easily fill up the three tables.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Tomorrow night at Bidi Bondi on Palm Jumeirah.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> When is this happening?


:confused2: You can read the thread title??

-


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for waking me up 



Elphaba said:


> :confused2: You can read the thread title??
> 
> -


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> Thanks for waking me up


May I recommend a large cup of coffee? 
-


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm on my second one ... still waiting for the kick ... 



Elphaba said:


> May I recommend a large cup of coffee?
> -


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> I'm on my second one ... still waiting for the kick ...


Careful or you might end up getting one from Elphaba!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Uh oh, Elphaba is awake.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Uh oh, Elphaba is awake.


I never sleep. You can't see me watching 24/7.

:mod:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> careful or you might end up getting one from elphaba! :d


:d :d


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are planning on going to the quiz, you should confirm here and say so. There are three tables reserved. This quiz only allows six per team/table. If you go over the six, you forfeit 'winning' the prize even if you win. We have been the victim of this rule.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

quiz, sounds very intimidating.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is not. Its actually a decent time. It doesnt give the british enough time to get piss drunk


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It is not. Its actually a decent time. It doesnt give the british enough time to get piss drunk


I am on medication, just got a carrier bag full from the docs so I wont be drinking, if I can manage to pull myself out of bed I will be there.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> I am on medication, just got a carrier bag full from the docs so I wont be drinking, if I can manage to pull myself out of bed I will be there.


Get well soon!
Would you like me to call Bidi Bondi and cancel one table?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Get well soon!
> Would you like me to call Bidi Bondi and cancel one table?


Ok lets do that, Harry and his entourage of young girls may turn up but we can sit at the bar


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Ok lets do that, Harry and his entourage of young girls may turn up but we can sit at the bar


Harry has an entourage? Seems like I've been missing out on a lot! 
I just cancelled one table so you're back to 2 tables now. Will see you next week, I am not passing my germs around or picking any new ones from you!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

I am sick as well and quite a few people at the office, seems there's an outbreak


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

hi

forgot all about the quiz. I should make it tonight at some point.

My entourage of young girls, making me sound like Hugh Hefner (no bad thing), probably wont.

Hope to see you all this evening


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Coming and bringing one person.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll probably show up and say hello to everyone. My current events are non-existent though ...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone going?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

SBP said:


> Anyone going?


yes be there about 8


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Good luck folks 
-


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i wanted to come .. but cant make it ... got the cold last night and am really sick


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Just got back, good night

Harrys Hareem - Came 2nd - 200dhs off the drinks bill
The Yanks - last place

Good to meet the newbies and the oldies


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What do you expect out of yanks??


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Considering the score .... West Cost peeps arent Yanks ... hehehe 



Jynxgirl said:


> What do you expect out of yanks??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe we need to have an Indian group so we can actually win that 400dhs voucher!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

For this nxt one, I would like to be in the hareem and/or part of mike's fan club


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> For this nxt one, I would like to be in the hareem and/or part of mike's fan club


First Harry has a Hareem and now Mike has a Fan Club?!  Goodness I seem to be missing out on a lot but I shall definitely be there next week!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

He does have a hareem..  I guess you shall have to come and see for yourself!!!

And Mike is getting a fan club... cuz his team always does well. 

Seems reading news, watching tele and movies, caring about world politics, and all this other stuff that doesnt revolve around motorcycles, biological and ecological research, dogs and hiking, and marine tanks, is important. Who would have thought that stuff was important at all ???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm a fan of Mike then. I love to win! 
Mikey, could I be your fan club manager?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Mikey, could I be your fan club manager?



Oh OK then, pop round and I will go through the Terms and Conditions


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm on my way!


----------



## sanja (Jul 20, 2010)

*Quiz Nite*

[

Guys,

There is amazing new Quiz in Biggles Pub - Garhoud, in Millennium Airport Hotel!

Winning team gets 1000 dhs CASH!

You can check on facebook, there are some photos as well....

It was so much fun!


----------

